# Turkey hunting question



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

So I've hunted turkeys a little bit and know it is illegal to shoot a roosted bird in a tree. That thought has never crossed my mind, I know it's wrong. My question is, can you legally jump a turkey from a tree and shoot it in flight? (assuming it's during legal hunting hours of course)

The reason I ask is because I know someone who told me that they jumped a bird from the roost and shot it in flight and that it was legal. I'm not looking to get anyone in trouble or start an ethics debate. I'm simply just asking if it's legal because I haven't been able to locate anything in the proc that says you can't do it. It just says you can't shoot it while it is in a tree. Unethical, yes I'm sure to most it is. But, illegal....? Opinions?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it is legal as long as it is in flight. It seems like it would be the same as flushing a grouse out of a tree.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

It's "legal" to shoot them in flight, and illegal to shoot them in the roost... you're right though... totally unethical (opinion obviously because that's the separating line between legal and ethical)

It's "unwise" because you can't tell if it's a bearded bird in flight... and a bearded turkey is a legal bird... and I'd say it's quite possible a tom could be gobbling before he has a beard, so you can't judge a beard by its gobble.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

One really misses out on what makes turkey hunting special if they kill them that way. Big waste of a turkey tag.


----------

